# Should find out friday



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

if Kharma is pregnant or not. If so we will be driving down to SoCal next weekend to pick her up. Lord I miss my little princess.


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

Whats socal? aww do u want her to be pregnant? my baby is pregnant n due anyday now, i cant wait!!!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

chazza_hoopet said:


> Whats socal?


SoCal=Southern California


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Yes we do want her to be pregnant. But this may be the first, and only litter from FengShui Bengals. It just felt soo wrong to hear her in heat, I wanted to go and get her spayed right then. The breeder says I should give it at least one litter then decide. I think if I do cntinue to breed her I will have to get larger and get a stud so she doesn't have to take a 8 hour car ride to get to the stud.


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

aww well i hope she is pregnant then hun. my baby had her babies this moring, 6 of them but only 5 made it, theyre adorable


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

She's not pregnant 8( That means she will be away even longer until she DOES get pregnant. Sadface. I miss her terribly.


----------

